

Python course in Bioinformatics - skenney26
http://www.pasteur.fr/recherche/unites/sis/formation/python/index.html

======
jacquesm
for those looking for the 'next big thing', forget nanotech for the next 5
years and concentrate on Bioinformatics.

~~~
FiReaNG3L
Wow, flashback from 1999

~~~
jacquesm
Why ? Flashback to '78 when the term was coined maybe, but since roughly 2004
there has been an enormous acceleration in the amount of funds that are poured
into this field.

Right now a large number of companies is actively building solutions to deal
with enormous amounts of genetic data, pattern matching (see the various
iterations of 'blast'), very rapid sequencing (a complete human genome now in
about 14 days, possibly already faster).

Nanotech is still in its infancy in comparision, and major breakthroughs in
nano machinery seem to be forever about 10 years in to the future (a bit like
real A.I.).

~~~
maxawaytoolong
_since roughly 2004 there has been an enormous acceleration in the amount of
funds that are poured into this field._

Really? Because I left the field in 2004 partially because funding was drying
up.

Some of the big ideas in bioinformatics are interesting but most of the grunt
work is not very interesting or fun. And, the "bioinformaticist" on the team
is the one responsible for the grunt work. The actual work is mostly 1990s
style java, perl and visual basic programming.

Maybe things have significantly changed over the past five years but I doubt
it since I've hired a number of refugees from various biopharm firms.

~~~
jacquesm
Where are you located ?

I know lots of the code is in Java, the people that I know that are active in
the field are complaining about that more than I care for.

here is an overview of the UFT faculty for Genome Biology and Bioinformatics:

[http://www.biochemistry.utoronto.ca/cgb/index.php/Category:F...](http://www.biochemistry.utoronto.ca/cgb/index.php/Category:Faculty_Members)

They added a whole new wing to their campus...

